# I'm disappointed in LOOK & Veltec.......



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

My favorite ride, my KG 281 took a bad hit a while back when a I picked up a piece of steel in the rear wheel and it cracked my rear chain stay. It is now out to Calfee for repair and repaint. The thing is......I need the Look decals to make it look as it was. Veltec is giving me the runaround. I e-mailed Look and they said the decals are reserved for the frames that come in for repaint. I explained I purchased two framesets in the last six years. Nothing yet. Is this crap or what!!!!!! I love my 281, but if they can't help me with a simple problem. It will be the last frame I buy from them.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

High Gear said:


> My favorite ride, my KG 281 took a bad hit a while back when a I picked up a piece of steel in the rear wheel and it cracked my rear chain stay. It is now out to Calfee for repair and repaint. The thing is......I need the Look decals to make it look as it was. Veltec is giving me the runaround. I e-mailed Look and they said the decals are reserved for the frames that come in for repaint. I explained I purchased two framesets in the last six years. Nothing yet. Is this crap or what!!!!!! I love my 281, but if they can't help me with a simple problem. It will be the last frame I buy from them.


That really sucks.....I'm sure Calfee or whoever is going to repaint the frame can reproduce them for you


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

I know that Veltec had 1 or 2 decal sets at the office when I left. They were very expensive though (over $100), and that's probably why they are hesitant to bring anymore in. Not many people would be agreeable to spending that much on a sticker pack. Like Dave said, you'll probably be able to get someone to repo the stickers for far less than that. 

If you can't find someone to remake the decals for you, give Brian a call at Veltec. He's the Customer Service Manager. Tell him that I (Tino) suggested he talk to you & tell him your situation. Maybe he'll be able to help.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I may have spoke too soon. Maybe I should have given them more time before posting my rant. Veltec in the past has stood by their Look and Sidi product when problems arose. I guess I'm getting a little scared that I wont be able to have my favorite riding bike look stock after the repair and total repaint. I'll have to call Calfee tomorrow to tell them to take their time since the decals are not in as of yet. I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Anything new to report on the repair? I saw the pictures you posted and it looked ugly! Maybe you can talk Calfee into just removing the rear triangle and replacing it with one of those Ubercool bamboo rear ends! That would definately be a bike that is talked about.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

The repair is finished. They said it wasn't as bad as it looked. They put a patch over the spot ,then wrapped it. It is at the painter now waiting for the DECALS. I hope Patrick at Veltec comes through. It's been over a month. I would think it would be as easy as putting them in an envelope and sending them by mail. The bike will look like crap without them. 

Thanks for asking

UOTE=spookyload]Anything new to report on the repair? I saw the pictures you posted and it looked ugly! Maybe you can talk Calfee into just removing the rear triangle and replacing it with one of those Ubercool bamboo rear ends! That would definately be a bike that is talked about.[/QUOTE]


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Update.............
I broke down and called Look France. I was at the limit. I talked to a beautiful sounding French girl. She asked the service rep "Christian". He assured me that he had an agreement with Veltec and I should see them next week. I really don't see why it has been so hard to get these decals. I really love my KG281 and can't wait to get back on her. The ride is sooooo smooth. Has to be that 1" steerer tube and the thin seat stays. Look knows carbon! This frame rides as good or better than steel. I finally got my Eddy Merckx Strads OS on the road this past weekend. Campy Centaur with Campy 9 speed down tube shifters. Campy Chorus hubs laced to silver Mavic open pros. I even put on some Cinelli Top 64 bars and stem. I REALLY have to say. Even though the bike felt heavy, it road like a dream. The frame worked with me in unison up the climbs and felt like part of me. So smooth. It just glided over the rough stuff. I truly think that many riders these days don't know the meaning of a great ride. Steel is a perfect material for a road bike. Carbon is too.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I got my decals TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was beginning to think my beloved KG 281 would never be the same. Christian at LOOK France came through. Now I have to get them to Joe's Bicycle Painting (Calfees paint shop) for the finnish. Whats the price to ship Next Day from CT. to CA.? I'll post a pic when she's done.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

Did you see the recent discussion on how to make your own decals
using a computer and an art program? I forgot where it is, but I saw it
on this board. Anyway, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

No, I missed that one. Sounds like something I would have done if Look didn't come through.



Road cyclist said:


> Did you see the recent discussion on how to make your own decals
> using a computer and an art program? I forgot where it is, but I saw it
> on this board. Anyway, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*I should see my reborn baby in a week.*

I got the tracking # from Joe's bicycle painting today. The frame-set is being shipped from CA. to CT. I'll post pictures when I get it back. I can't wait. This is my baby, a Look KG281 from 2000/2001. Let us not be fooled by MODERN, newest,best and state of the art BS. Just like when I purchased my HDTV. Let your eyes...I mean body be the deciding factor in these two cases. I mean REALLY. Everything you read today will have you believing that todays bike is way better than yesterdays. My 97' Merckx rides better than my 2002 Cyfac. Thats the reason why I spent the $550 to fix the old girl and give her a make-over. See ya in a week.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey HighG- Make sure you post some pics of the fixed frame. Especially the area they patched. Patching a bike frame sounds kind of crude, but they must know what they're doing. I agree, sometimes it's worth investing in a bike that you love.

brewster


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Road cyclist said:


> Did you see the recent discussion on how to make your own decals
> using a computer and an art program? I forgot where it is, but I saw it
> on this board. Anyway, glad it worked out for you.


Repo decals can be done, I've done several, but you have to have professional programs like Adobe Illustrator and Photoshop and know how to use them to do it right. A scanner and a way to take accurate measurements is nearly a must too. Don't assume all repos are the same, they are not. If you want perfect replications, it is very time intensive and you have to be pretty tedious with the details. Some are far easier than others. Looks are simple graphics. The output and decal materials are often the biggest obsticle. If you go to a print shop, you can have them done on a variety of decal materials, but they ofen have minimum orders of 500 or some huge amount, so that's not great. You can order printable 8.5x11 decal sheets in clear or white online, that's probably the best bet once you have the artwork.

brewster


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

High G, how much did the decals wind up costing you?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Nothing. I was VERY persistent. After I got the feeling that Veltec wasn't going to help. I purchased a international phone card and calld Look France. I got the runaround. After the fourth call and six weeks after my first request. They gave in and sent them to me direct. I would have paid and offered to. My feeling is the bike had to look stock. I did have it painted a stock color. It will be here on Monday. Stay tuned.......



il sogno said:


> High G, how much did the decals wind up costing you?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

The bike came in UPS yesterday. I'm surprised the box wasn't damaged! http://www.joesbicyclepainting.com/ did such a great job. I am in awe. The repair and paint is so fantastic. Some people may not like my color choice. A 2000 Kelme team color. I will post some pics tomorrow night when the kids go to sleep. Well, I'll do a shot of the fork tonight.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow, I can't wait the see the whole bike....


----------

